# Verrohrung Schwerkraftfilter



## Sturmfaenger (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal Euren Rat. Möchte meine Verrohrung überarbeiten. Muss aktuell leider bei stärkeren Pumpen die Zugschieber für den Rücklauf drosseln, sonst ziehts mir den Filter leer.

Habe 2 Bodenabläufe a 110 und 1 Skimmer 110. Im Betonbecken hätte ich auf ca. 80cm Tiefe noch zwei bislang ungenutzte Öffnungen 110 (weiterer Skimmer?).

Was würdet ihr anders machen? Der Filter ist mittlerweile komplett einbetoniert. Habe also leider dummer Weiße begrenzt Platz.

Wäre für einen Ratschlag sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Mai 2016)

Wie stark sind die Pumpen? 
Wieviel Flow willst du erreichen? 
Hat der Filter nur 2 110er Eingänge?


----------



## Sturmfaenger (5. Mai 2016)

Aktuell habe ich eine rohrpumpe mit 16.000 L, muss aber die beiden Rücklaufrohre durch Zugschieber eln wenig drosseln, sonst läuft der Filter leer.

In den Filter geht ja leider nur 160er Rohr. Die drei 110 laufen daher aktuell zusammen auf ein 160er.

Das andere 160er ist der Rücklauf. Aktuell aber reduziert auf 110, was aber ja ohnehin noch zu viel ist.

Schön wäre auf 26.000 Liter Durchlauf zu kommen oder zumindest 16.000 ohne Zugschieber.

Das Becken hat 3x6 Meter und ist 2 Meter tief, bis 1,8 mit Wasser gefüllt.


----------



## Nord Koi (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo, bei 16 m3 dürfte der Filter nicht lehr laufen.
Steht der Filter auf Teichhöhe ?
Stell mal ein Foto vom geöffneten Filter ein.


----------



## pipoharley (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich denke du hast Probleme IM Filter ,nicht in der Verrohrung .
Durch deine Verrohrung muss locker 30-40M3 in den Filter gelangen,wenn der Filter in der richtigen Höhe steht .
Mach mal ein Foto vom Innenleben des Filters und der Pumpe.
lg  Charly


----------



## Sturmfaenger (5. Mai 2016)

Bei Betrieb sieht es im Filter so wie auf dem Foto aus. Wenn ich die Pumpe ausmache, läuft ein wenig Wasser über. Filter steht also etwas unter Wasser-Niveau. Auf dem anderen Bild gut zu sehen, welche Aus/Eingänge ich auf welcher Höhe habe. Da stand der Filter noch nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Mai 2016)

Der Filter scheint für solche Mengen nicht ausgelegt zu sein.
Was sagt denn die Herstellerempfehlung als maximaler Durchfluss je Stunde?


----------



## pipoharley (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
mach mal die Filterschwämme raus und teste dann den Flow durch den Filter .
lg  Charly


----------



## Sturmfaenger (5. Mai 2016)

Autsch, denke daran könnte es liegen. Es müsste ein Centervortex C115 sein. Lese gerade, dass eine Pumpenleistung von bis zu 18.000 empfohlen wird. Habe mich wohl leider durch die 80.000 bis 100.000 Liter bzw. 35.000 für Koiteich irreführen lassen. Wundert mich aber dann dennoch, weshalb bei einer 16000er Pumpe der Filter leer läuft. 

Macht wohl auch wenig Sinn einen zuätzlichen Eingang in die Kammer mit den Bürsten zu legen? 

Muss wohl auf Fehlersuche in den Filterkammern gehen. Ggf. ist da irgendwas nicht ganz frei, leicht verstopft was den Flow stört und selbst die 16.000 nicht ermöglicht.


----------



## pipoharley (5. Mai 2016)

Ich schreib ja,mach mal die Schwämme raus,dann wirst du schon den ersten Erfolg sehen.


----------



## pipoharley (5. Mai 2016)

Und deine Rohrpumpe wird wahrscheinlich ca. 10 bis 12m3 /h NETTO bringen !


----------



## Sturmfaenger (5. Mai 2016)

Ganz vielen Dank!!! Probiere ich später aus. Gebe dann noch mal Wasserstandsmeldung.

Wünsche uns allen jetzt erst einmal einen entspannten Vatertag;-)!!! LG, Andreas


----------



## Sturmfaenger (5. Mai 2016)

Mal kurz eine bessere Ansicht vom Filter. Lässt sich hier ggf. was optimieren?


----------



## Nord Koi (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo, da kommt zu viel Dreck in Deinen Filter.


----------



## center (9. Mai 2016)

Die Filterangaben sind bestimmt auch nur für klares Wasser.
Aber wann läuft schon mal klares Wasser dadurch.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo @Sturmfaenger, hast du eine UVC Tauchlampe in die Filterbürsten gesteckt? 
Das sieht auf dem letzten Bild so aus.
Wenn ja, dann ist das überhaupt nicht optimal, da die Lampe kaum das Wasser bestrahlen kann.
Da die Bürstenkammer auch die erste Kammer nach dem Vortex ist, wie ich glaube, wird die Lampe dort auch noch sehr stark verschmutzt werden und an Leistung einbüßen.
Bitte korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

Adlerauge Floh


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

Nee Floh, dat is bestimmt die Aquariumheizung


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Oder ein Lockenwickler, weil eine Filterbürste gefehlt hat.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (12. Mai 2016)

die uvc hat vermutlich so in der filterbürstenkammer den effekt eines lockenwicklers....danke für den tipp, das war mir nicht bewusst. Also ab damit in den vortex?

was würdet ihr machen?
Vortexwabe kaufen, sipa für vortex oder einen ultrasieve3 gebraucht....möchte nicht unsummen an geld ausgeben, aber den filter auf jeden fall optimieren

lg, andreas


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2016)

...wenn der Filter in reiner Schwerkraft befüllt wird und die Pumpe dahinter steht - Siebpatrone für Vortex
...wenn die Pumpe vor dem Filter steht, dann Uultrasieve III dann Pumpe und dann in den Vortex


----------



## Sturmfaenger (12. Mai 2016)

Danke! Ja, bei mir laufen 3x 110 (2x Boden, 1x Skimmer) in den Vortex, durch die Kammern und in der 4. Kammer hängt die Rohrpumpe die zurück in den Teich bläst. Welche Einlaufhöhe ist ideal für den Rücklauf aus der Rohrpumpe in den Teich?

Hat zufällig jemand einen gebrauchten Siebfilter für den Vortex (c115)?

Und noch eine Frage. Die Filterbürsten lassen sich nicht gut reinigen. Muss jede einzeln rausziehen und dann ist Schlammschlacht angesagt. Klar, die müssen eng beinander sein. Aber kann man da nicht eine Art Stangenaufhäng drüber bauen, an welche die Bürsten gehängt werden und jeweils ein kleiner Spalt bleibt, um mit dem Wasserstrahl den Schmutz von oben bis unten zu spülen?


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

du suchst bestimmt so was in der Art: Bürstenreinigungsmaschine * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Sturmfaenger (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, über diesen Bürstenreiniger bin ich schon gestolpert. Denke, dass man das im Grunde gut selbst bauen kann. Schwierig wird wohl sein, im inneren kreisförmig einen ordentlichen Wasserstrahl aufzubauen...

Alternativ wäre es gut, wenn ich die Bürsten erst gar nicht aus dem Filter rausheben müsste, sondern drin lassen kann und nur von oben abspritzen. Dafür müssten sie aber weiter auseinander sein und in der Filterkammer auf Stangen aufgehängt werden.....hmmm....


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht kannst dir durch dieses Video 



 ein Bild machen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## koikultur (12. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube an deinem Zulauf liegt der Hund begraben. Ich würde eine Sammelkammer vor den 160er Zulauf setzen. Mit 3x Eingang 110er vom Teich zur Sammelkammer und dann in den Vorfilter. Ich glaube deine Reduzierung von 3x110 auf 160 bremst das ganze aus


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Durch die 3x110 kommt doch dann auch nicht mehr nach als jetzt, oder?


----------



## Sturmfaenger (12. Mai 2016)

Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher. Denke, dass der "Hund eher im Filter begraben ist". Da ich ohnehin die Verrohrung überarbeiten möchte, könnte ich das gleich berücksichtigen. Habe auch noch 2 bislang ungenutzte 110er Öffnungen im Becken. Könnte diese auch andocken (wären dann 5x 110). Ohne nehme ich dadurch den Flow von allen Rohren und bei keinem kommt dann noch ordentlich Druck auf?

 Würdest Du hier einen IBC Container nehmen und das ganze anflanschen oder einen anderen Behälter? 

Wenn aber der Filter das Nadelöhr ist. Kann es sein, dass das Lavarock Filtermaterial den Flow bremst? Habe es blöderweise damals aus dem Sack in die Filterkammer geleert. Ggf. versperren Steine hier den Wasserfluss ein wenig? Ist Lavarock überhaupt noch zu empfehlen oder soll ich die Kammer mit einem anderen Filtermedium befüllen (auch eine Preisfrage vermutlich)?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Eine komplette Filterumstellung kommt für dich nicht in Frage?
Der Keller bietet ja schon noch einige Möglichkeiten was den Platz angeht.
ODer täuscht das auf den Bildern?
Die Filtermedien könnte man durchaus noch wieder verwenden.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (12. Mai 2016)

Grundsätzlich kommt das schon in Frage. Ist halt am Ende eine Kostenfrage (vermutlich)? Den Filterraum habe ich 3x3 Meter gebaut. Die aktuelle Verehrung schluckt halt auch einiges an Platz weg. An welche Filterumstellung denkst Du?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Ja Geld wird es kosten. Ich spinne nur mal rum. Vielleicht könnte man einfach in den Keller einige Kammern hineinmauern und eindichten, oder gleich hineinschweißen lassen. Dann könnte man wohl auch größere Rohrquerschnitte verwenden und so den Flow erhöhen.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (12. Mai 2016)

Im Grunde schon eine interessante Überlegung. Lässt sich sicher noch einiges an Volumen und am Ende Flow generieren. Nur, kann ich das ganze dann gleich überdachen und einziehen, weil mich meine Frau für verrückt erklärt. Habe den C115 erst vor 4 Jahren gekauft. Den jetzt ersetzen, das bekomme ich bei meiner Regierung nicht durch. 

Glaube im 1. Schritt könnte die Zusammenlegung der Zuläufe in einen Behälter gut sein und dann brauche ich noch eine Lösung für die Vorfilterung durch ein Spaltsieb in Schwerkraft. Oder aber im Vortex, aber da brauche ich wohl bei dem C115 auch einen entsprechend großen SIPA. Habe hier noch keine preislich günstige Variante gefunden..


----------



## koikultur (12. Mai 2016)

Ich würde das mit dem sammelschacht versuchen . Die 3x 110er auf 1 x 160er gibt vermutlich einen größeren Rückstau. In der vortex kannst du auch weitere bürsten packen . Das wäre die einfachste und günstige Lösung


----------



## koikultur (12. Mai 2016)

Einen sieve kannst du dann immer noch zwischen schalten


----------



## Sturmfaenger (13. Mai 2016)

Werde wohl einen IBC Container nehmen. Bekomme aber nur einen kleinen dazwischen. Habt ihr einen Tipp woher ich günstig eine 160er Tankdurchführung/Flansch für einen IBC bekomme?


----------



## Zacky (13. Mai 2016)

Günstig gibt es solche Größen meist selten. 160er Flansch gibt es nur in PVC-grau.


----------



## groecamp (13. Mai 2016)

Na das Problem hatte ich auch mit den 160er Flansche und Kugelventile.... für einen Flansch 60€ und mehr und ein 160er Kugelventil ist nicht zu bezahlen....deshalb hab ich 3mal 110er a' 6€ genommen und die 110er Kugelventile gibt es bei Ebay oft gebraucht...


----------



## Sturmfaenger (13. Mai 2016)

Danke Euch! Mal gucken. Problem ist das der C115 nur einen 160er Eingang hat. Sonst könnte ich auch auf 3x 110 ausweichen. Werde wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen...schon heftig der Preis...


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2016)

160er Flansch - wenn du eine Oberfräse hast kein Thema

2 pvc Platten:    250 x 250 x 10 mm  ==> 160er Loch ausfräsen ==> in eine Platte das KG einkleben ==> der rest ist dann wie bei einem gekauften Flansch

alles klar 

z.B. so


----------



## Sturmfaenger (13. Mai 2016)

Smarte Lösung!!!! ..... habe mir den Vorschlag mit dem Mauern weiter überlegt. Könnte ja neben dem Center-Vortex anstelle eines IBCs auch eine Kammer mit Hohlsteinen mauern. Könnte dann den Platz optimal ausnutzen und auch ordentlich verrohren.

Wie bekommen ich die in die Wand eingemauerten Rohre dicht? Nur mit Beton und die Innenfläche mit Silolack? Wenn ich Folie nehme, brauche ich ja auch die Folien/Wanddurchführugen....


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja ein Freund der Dichtschlämme, auch wenn andere davon abraten. Damit kann man fast jedes Bauteil mit eindichten, solange man eine halbwegs ebene Oberfläche hat.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (14. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ging das mit der Dichtschlämme im Teich voll in die Hose. Habe das Betonbecken komplett 2x gestrichen. Tja und nach kurzer Zeit hat es begonnen abzuplatzen. Blöd nur, dass es an manchen Stellen bombenfest hält. Sonst würde ich es komplett abmachen. Mit einem Dampfstrahlet probiert, ohne Erfolg....hatte damals vielleicht den Fehler gemacht, dass ich eine Art provisorisches Dach aus Latten und Folie über das Becken gebaut habe, damit ich regengeschützt Dichtschlämme auftragen kann. Hat wohl am Ende an der sich daraus ergebenden Luftfwuchtigkeit nicht funktioniert.

Hab heute mal meine Bürstenkammer pflegefreundlicher gestaltet und mit einer Aufhängung für die Bürsten versehen. Hoffe, dass ich dadurch die Bürsten nicht mehr rausnehmen muss, weil ich jetzt von den Seiten ordentlich reinspritzen kann.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2016)

Wie verhält sich die dichtschlämme eigentlich bei leichten Setzungen des Mauerwerks, z.b. Wenn der schichtenwasserstand bei Trockenheit im Sommer etwas absinkt?


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2016)

Nimmt man 2-komponenten flexible Dichtschlämme die gegen negativ drückendes Wasser geeignet ist.

Oder dichtet die Wand außen noch mit Bitumen oder anderem ab.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nimmt man 2-komponenten flexible Dichtschlämme die gegen negativ drückendes Wasser geeignet ist.
> 
> Oder dichtet die Wand außen noch mit Bitumen oder anderem ab.



Und das hält und lässt das Mauerwerk nicht reißen?


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2016)

Sturmfaenger schrieb:


> Hab heute mal meine Bürstenkammer pflegefreundlicher gestaltet


nun schaut's aus wie beim Japaner  die bürsten müssen ja auch ned so eng aufeinander sein - ist ja kein Sieb


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und das hält und lässt das Mauerwerk nicht reißen?



Natürlich nicht. Ins Mauerwerk musst du schon ordentlich Stahl und einen vernünftigen Beton machen.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Ins Mauerwerk musst du schon ordentlich Stahl und einen vernünftigen Beton machen.



Ich glaube Lars sebralla hatte das auch ausprobiert mit der dichtschlämme und würde die heute nie wieder nehmen, genau aus dem Grund der Risse.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (14. Mai 2016)

Habe ja auch noch mit der Dichtschlämme zu kämpfen. An einigen Stellen abgeplatzt, an anderen nicht. Gibt es einen Trick/Werkzeug, das Zeug vom Sichtbeton wieder wegzubekommen?


----------



## Teich4You (15. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Lars sebralla hatte das auch ausprobiert mit der dichtschlämme und würde die heute nie wieder nehmen, genau aus dem Grund der Risse.


Ich kenne weder diesen Lars, noch wird das meine Meinung ändern. Es soll auch Leute geben die nie wieder Ferrari oder Porsche fahren würden, nur weil sie einen Sonntagswagen erwischt haben.


----------



## tosa (15. Mai 2016)

Ob du das änderst oder nicht ist mir komplett latte, aber vielleicht interessiert es andere...


----------



## Nord Koi (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Sturmfaenger,

Schau Dir in Deiner Umgebung mal Filteranlagen an bevor Du immer wieder umbaust und das System störst.
A und O ist die Vorabscheidung. Ohne die hat sich Dein Lavarock ruck zuck zugesetzt.
Preiswert wäre als Anfang eine Sifi, sollte es auch gebraucht geben.
Deine Bürstenkammer ist einfach zu klein und es kommt noch reichlich Dreck in die anderen Medien.
Die Idee mit dem IBC Container ist auch gut.
Hier brauchst Du nur Jemanden der PE schweißt. Nichts mit teuren Durchführungen.
Vor Deinen Vortex eine große Absetzkammer mit Bürsten so das das Wasser ruhig durchläuft,
und der Dreck sich auch absetzen kann.
Schmutzauslauf , kleinen Kärcher und das wars.
Durch Deine Biologie dann mit Vollgas weiter.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (15. Mai 2016)

Ja, eine Absetzkammer werde ich umsetzen und von dort in den Center-Vortex. Denke, dass ich die Rocks durch __ Hel-x ersetze....

Also, wenn jemand einen Sifi für den Vortex bzw. einen Ultrasieve gebraucht abzugeben hat, bitte melden .


----------



## Teich4You (18. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Lars sebralla hatte das auch ausprobiert mit der dichtschlämme und würde die heute nie wieder nehmen, genau aus dem Grund der Risse.


Ich habe mir nochmal deinen Sebralla reingetan.
http://www.teichratgeber.de/index2_g.html
Nix mit Dichtschlämme. Flüssigfolie hat er benutzt. 
Haupsache dagegen sag ich nur.
Klar du wusstest das natürlich nicht mehr richtig.
Ja dann poste bitte nur Infos von denen du sicher bist.
Danke.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Ä Floh, das solltest nicht machen  
Und ich kann dir bestimmt 500 Häuser zeigen, an denen mit Dichtschlämme versucht wurde abzusichern gegen Schichtenwasser. Keins davon ist dauerhaft dicht gewesen. 
Selbst Häuser mit weißer Wanne zeigen nach 20 Jahren Probleme. 
Und eine Dichtschlämme ist dafür ja auch nicht entwickelt worden.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nochmal deinen Sebralla reingetan.
> http://www.teichratgeber.de/index2_g.html
> Nix mit Dichtschlämme. Flüssigfolie hat er benutzt.
> Haupsache dagegen sag ich nur.
> ...


Oh danke, ja, ich wusste es nicht mehr richtig, dann war es flüssigfolie, sorry, du kannst natürlich immer das machen was du willst, ist einfach Latte !


----------



## Sturmfaenger (18. Mai 2016)

Bin günstig an 100 Liter __ Hel-x gekommen. Würde das gerne in den Center-Vortex integrieren. In welche Kammer soll ich das am Besten ersatzweise machen - Lavarock raus und dafür Hel-x rein? Welchen Trick gibt es, dass es das Zeug nicht durch den Filter spült? In Säcke tun?


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

Sturmfaenger schrieb:


> Welchen Trick gibt es, dass es das Zeug nicht durch den Filter spült?


der Trick heißt Gitter oder Volierendraht, möglichst nur aus V2A, keinen verzinkten Hasendraht und die Gittermaschen etwas  kleiner als dein __ Hel-X - dann bleibt es auch sesshaft.


----------



## Sturmfaenger (18. Mai 2016)

Super, danke Dir! In welche Kammer würdest Du in meinem Fall das __ Hel-x tun?


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

eigentlich dort wo am meisten Sauerstoff im Wasser ist / Sprudelstein geht auch, und irgend wie vor den Matten


----------



## Sturmfaenger (18. Mai 2016)

Echt, vor den Matten? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass das Wasser vorher durch die Matten muss....hmmm, bin verwirrt


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

du hast doch bestimmt folgende Reihenfolge im filter

Bürsten - Matten - Lavarock - Klarwasser

mein Vorschlag wäre:
Bürsten // Matten (2/3)  // Lavarock  // __ Hel-X(belüftet) + Matten (1/3)

das letzte drittel Matten vor die Abläufe, dann könnte das auch mit der Hel-X Wanderung gelöst sein - aber zum Matten reinigen doch ein Gitter vor die Abläufe


----------

